# Replace these burrs?



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Have acquired an anfim super lusso (currently using an unsuper lusso.. not much of change perhaps, but I'll see what a difference 9mm more burr diameter makes at least). Used for a few years in a light commercial setting but don't know about before then. Have scraped off all the filth but wondering now whether to go ahead and just replace the burrs before getting to know it properly, or to get working with it and replace them if I'm not happy. They feel dull, so I think I know the answer to this, but I'll ask anyway. There's a photo if it helps.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The Plus side of new burrs is that you have a known quality, but you need to balance that against needing to put a fair amount of coffee through them to season them. I had issues with static until I got mine run in, a process I accelerated by using rice.... carefully. Once this is done then you probably have years of burr life to enjoy and determine the difference.

I say if you can do this then do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hard to say by looking at photos , if a replacment set isn't too expensive why not replace them as you will know their history and have more confidence in them


----------

